
CS Degree vs Coding Bootcamp vs Self-Taught - mariohoyos
https://mariohoyos.io/CS-Degree-VS-Coding-Bootcamp-VS-Self-Taught
======
Communitivity
These are not necessarily mutually exclusive. A Coding Bootcamp will give you
the main points about one area of coding (Inverted T shaped learning). Self-
taught will give you in-depth knowledge but only about the areas you've
studied and worked (pitchfork or Y shaped learning). College will give you a
solid grounding in basic fundamentals and techniques to help you learn better.
Less and less, but a college degree is still a gatekeeping criteria for some
jobs.

